# When a foreman leaves to go to another job



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Bolthead said:


> Hi, I have a question. I am new to this form, so please forgive me if I am i'm not going by any unwritten rules on here. My question is, we have four jobsites I'm on one job site with an apprentice the foreman leaves to go to another job site should I be making foreman pay while he's gone? thank you.


What about when he goes to take a ****?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

This question needs to be taken up with the person responsible for the project. If your skill set is of the quality the company needs then maybe they will promote you. Can you preform all of the responsibilities of the position?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

If all your doing is trim plate and punch list stuff, why would they promote you?

what additional responsibilities do you now have that are normally beyond your level?


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

So you're saying; when my plant maintenance manager is not at work and I have to supervise the crew I should get his wages?

I'm all for that!!

He works days and I work nights.
He's never there at night.
They owe me some big money.

P.S. They will run you off before they pay you extra for the hours he is somewhere else.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Bolthead said:


> Hi, I have a question. I am new to this form, so please forgive me if I am i'm not going by any unwritten rules on here. My question is, we have four jobsites I'm on one job site with an apprentice the foreman leaves to go to another job site should I be making foreman pay while he's gone? thank you.


No. It is also up to you to act like you're not the foreman in his absence as well. So don't make any promises or decisions, just do the work that's been assigned. Direct the apprentice the same as you would when the foreman is there, but any questions or issues from the customer or the GC or other trades you inform them to ask the foreman when s/he gets back, or, call the shop or the foreman if the foreman is up for that.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

What does your contract say? If that is unclear, what does the business manager say?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

If you want to be paid as foreman, act like one. Don't waste your time asking a bunch of strangers what you should do, take your concerns to the people you work for. A foreman would......


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

LGLS said:


> No. It is also up to you to act like you're not the foreman in his absence as well. So don't make any promises or decisions, just do the work that's been assigned. Direct the apprentice the same as you would when the foreman is there, but any questions or issues from the customer or the GC or other trades you inform them to ask the foreman when s/he gets back, or, call the shop or the foreman if the foreman is up for that.


I would agree to what your saying if your unsure about making decisions on your own and scared you might mess something up. On the other hand if you can make smart decisions and act without someone holding your hand you might have a better chance becoming a foreman and getting better pay. It kind of depends on where you work and what responsibilities they assign to you. If your in a union shop there might be rules you need to follow but even then your manager or director is the one who assigns work and the scope of your responsibilities. 
Construction work is quite different than maintenance work so take my advice with a grain of salt. 
The new trend for large companies is to hire foreman's or supervisors with degrees in business and have them run crews. They have no clue they just assign the work and tell you your "self empowered". It's all up to you but don't expect extra pay for simply doing your job.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

mofos be cray said:


> What about when he goes to take a ****?


If he shits and then gets off the pot, nothing.

If he reads a book ... maybe ??? 😂 

To the OP, when you're not at your apprentices side, does he get electrician pay ?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bolthead said:


> Hi, I have a question. I am new to this form, so please forgive me if I am i'm not going by any unwritten rules on here. My question is, we have four jobsites I'm on one job site with an apprentice the foreman leaves to go to another job site should I be making foreman pay while he's gone? thank you.


Our agreement states that the third journeyman is to be the foreman.
If it’s just a man and a boy, no foreman


----------



## Bolthead (Jun 24, 2021)

TGGT said:


> What does your contract say? If that is unclear, what does the business manager say?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


He said four more guys on the job there Has to be a foreman.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bolthead said:


> Hi, I have a question. I am new to this form, so please forgive me if I am i'm not going by any unwritten rules on here. My question is, we have four jobsites I'm on one job site with an apprentice the foreman leaves to go to another job site should I be making foreman pay while he's gone? thank you.


Just keep working, you and one apprentice IMO do not justify you getting any additional money unless you are an exceptional worker.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Honestly when a foreman or supervisor leaves the job site I jump for joy. I would take a pay cut if they never came on the job. 
Really who wants to be told what to do and how to do it. They belong at a desk doing paper work or ordering parts.
If there was some major decision to make just call them on their cell phone.


----------

